# Better Betta Rescue



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so, one day, i was browsing Craigslist, looking for bettas in need, when i came across this ad, willing to take in your unwanted betta. they linked to a Facebook account, which i then looked at and added to my friend's list. over time, me and the owner began talking, and i was introduced to Better Betta Rescue. they take in unwanted bettas, neglected bettas, and even rescue walmart bettas. they make them better if they're ill, care for them till they're healthy, then adopt them out. they've gotten all kinds of bettas, from a deformed, lopsided walmart rescue named Wally, to a beautiful orange HM named Apricot, to a GIANT Veiltail named Titan.

right now, they're looking to upgrade all their bettas from their one gallon storage bins, to larger tanks with heaters and plants. if you happen to have any of the following, shoot me a message, and i'll relay it to BBR.
-rocks
-filters
-betta food
-plants
-aquarium decor
-aquariums

also, if you're willing to donate money, to help them out, also shoot me a message. here's their FB page, if you wanna take a look at them, and the bettas they have for adoption. i, myself, am pretty partial to Panther, the Doubletail they have. ;3
http://www.facebook.com/BetterBettaRescue


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

:d c'mon, Folks! a betta rescue. :3 check out the bettas they have for adoption! 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=100001525347179&aid=35010


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

HeymanImalreadyafan D;

I might send noms, thats all Ive really got, atm.

If theyre scared of sending money, they can probably send gift cards, too, right? Id ask first which stores they use,but some people (mehself) dont like to send money like that, so I opt gift cards  Ive sent petsmart ones to shelters before, they love that.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I would love to adopt my next betta. Is there an adoption fee or do they just send the betta to you?


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Blackberry I'm trying to adopt Panther right now.I know she only ships to USA she said.(I think) There is a form though and the shipping fee.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

OH SNAP, LUI!!! Gon steal your boy! 

I really wish I could take one, I wish theyd come back into business before I bought Balthier. Baw.


----------



## Dixie (Apr 3, 2011)

It'd be great to send them some supplies, but I'm only a 15 year old and I can't afford to send anything out yet. When I get older I'd be more than happy to donate supplies and money to Better Betta Rescue. (I feel so cheap for being unable to donate anything...:-()


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

MomokoCove said:


> Blackberry I'm trying to adopt Panther right now.I know she only ships to USA she said.(I think) There is a form though and the shipping fee.


She only ships to the USA? Darn! Im in Canada! ANyone know any canadian people who adopt bettas?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i know! everyone LOVES Panther, which makes me happy, and sad.  but, hey! if they can get the money to have him shipped first, as long as he goes to a good, loving home, i'm happy! 

they do charge a fee, i think, and shipping is overnight, preferably. these poor babies come from bad conditions, so they don't want to stress them out anymore than they need to with shipping, ya know?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Dixie said:


> It'd be great to send them some supplies, but I'm only a 15 year old and I can't afford to send anything out yet. When I get older I'd be more than happy to donate supplies and money to Better Betta Rescue. (I feel so cheap for being unable to donate anything...:-()


it's fine. :3 just advertise them on here, and any other betta site you're a part of!  that's what i do, since i can't donate anything, nor send money right now.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool!
I may have to join up and donate some rocks! I have lots of those!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

BlackberryBetta said:


> She only ships to the USA? Darn! Im in Canada! ANyone know any canadian people who adopt bettas?


Yeah, I definitely agree. I'm in Canada too and I would love to adopt a rescue betta! Does anyone know of any rescue organisations in C?:lol:


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

BBR has been pretty inactive as far as i can tell. D: they haven't posted anything on Facebook lately, and last i heard, they adopted out all the bettas they had.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

That's a shame, I would've loved to adopt. I'm in the market!


----------



## SchBetta5123 (Jun 2, 2011)

FB link is not working :/
Any reason why? I would really like to see some. Might adopt one of those instead of aquabid! 

EDIT: Is it because they adopted out.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Loryen said:


> Yeah, I definitely agree. I'm in Canada too and I would love to adopt a rescue betta! Does anyone know of any rescue organisations in C?:lol:


A Canadian Betta Rescue would be awesome! But, way too much money for me lol I'd be a hoarder anyways


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/groups/186626028051131?ap=1
my betta rescue


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> :d c'mon, Folks! a betta rescue. :3 check out the bettas they have for adoption!
> Content Not Found | Facebook


I have 3 2.5g glass aquariums I can send them...


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/groups/186626028051131?ap=1
> my betta rescue


If the other betta rescue is not active, I can send you 3 2.5g glass aquariums, if they'd be helpful... I bought them today, but I ended up putting my female in a community tank (she's doing great) and tomorrow I'm going to get another 10g tank for my red and blue bettas and put in a divider, so I won't need them.


----------



## SchBetta5123 (Jun 2, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/groups/186626028051131?ap=1
> my betta rescue


Your Adoptable's are beautiful!


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Emerald Valley Rescue... where are you located?


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

Just linked to your group I am in Cali


----------



## Adabell (Jul 9, 2011)

I admire what you're doing to give these bettas a better home. I wish that I had some supplies to spare, but I don't. When I do get some I'll be sure to send them to this betta rescue.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Awwwes good for you!!! : 3 Id help out if I could...I have extra fish stuff. I love betta rescue threads!!! They are so touching! T-T The walmart I work for was going to sell bettas but they wont because it would lead to animal abuse. Stupid ppl come to walmart and mess up our store, so better not get live animals. I wish other Walmarts could get the message and try not to be a pet store LOL. 

I just posted in a thread about how ppl complain we rescue bettas and they say: "betta rescues arnt really rescuing because you paid for the animal" kinda crap. They dont understand, LOL . A fishes life is no different than ours, life is life. Equally. Seriously, to everyone who rescued a betta- Kudos and congrats to you  Even tho you had to buy it to save it- you saved it from disease, starving, and from stupid kids shaking their container. Showed it love. <3 Thanks for caring about these amazing wonderful creatures. Love your fishes life to their fullest :'3


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Woot woot!


----------

